# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 7.7 >  Как сделать персонифицированный отчет по форме СВВ-1 и СВВ-1-2 в 1С? где искать?

## Demidova83

Где в 1С можно сделать персонифицированный отчет за 1 полугодие 2010 года.

----------


## Разработчик

Отчетность за 2 квартал.

----------


## Demidova83

В регламентированной отчетности для УСН не нашла :confused:, поэтому и спрашиваю. Мож не там ищу :blush:.

----------


## Разработчик

Вот ссылка на отчетность 2 квартал 1010. После установки смотри раздел отчетность для ПФР.
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php?t=10052&page=7

----------


## Demidova83

Я в первый раз так сделала, второй тоже самое. форму СВВ (это форма для сдачи отчета по сотрудникам) не нашла, там только  РСВ-1 (отчетность по платежам в пенсионный фонд), РСВ-2, РВ-3. Завтра позвоню в Пенсионный уточню по какой форме будут принимать  отчетность по сотрудникам, по старым СЗВ-6-4 или по новым СВВ.

----------


## Солнечная

Разработчик, что ж вы людей в заблуждение вводите. РСВ и персонифицированный учет - это разные вещи. 
В настоящее время формы нового персучёта доступны лишь в виде двух проектов постановлений правления ПФР с одинаковым названием "О внесении изменений в постановление Правления Пенсионного фонда Российской Федерации от 31 июля 2006 г. № 192п". Эти проекты в рамках независимой экспертизы на коррупциогенность размещены на сайте ПФР по ссылке:

http://www.pfrf.ru/proekti_aktov/

Успеют ли утвердить, зарегистрировать в Минюсте и официально опубликовать эти проекты до начала сезона сдачи отчётности — неизвестно. Однако подготовка к приёму документов, содержащихся в этих проектах, ведётся полным ходом.

На Сайте ПФР есть 2 программы (оренбургская и коми) для подготовки и сдачи персучета, но 1С ещё не делала этого блока, т.к. документы ещё в Минюсте, обещаются утвердить сегодня, а сколько будут 1сники делать - неизвестно.

----------


## Demidova83

Солнечная спасибо за разъяснения, а то я уж подумала что с головой не все в порядке, т.к. неделю назад была в пенсионном мне сказали что будут отчеты принимать только по новым формам. вчера не дозвонилась. А в 1С найти не могу. В интернете бланки нахожу для заполнения.

----------


## gfulk

1C обещала выпустить эти обновления сегодня, 30 июня. Может и выпустила, может и нет, пока не скажу. Они же хозяева своего слова - захотят, дадут, захотят, обратно возьмут

----------


## Солнечная

1с наконец-то тоже выпустили обновление, правда, пока только для ЗиКа. Все формирует, однако, дам один совет - прога сама рассчитывает, за кого и сколько заплатили, потому там бред получается - если сотрудников немного, откройте отчетность по сотруднику и карточку страховых начислений , в ней все накопительным итогом идет, но с разбивкой по месяцам. Дальше, думаю, любой бух разберется

Кстати, на сайте обновления 1С внизу есть приписочка "Обращаем внимание пользователей на то, что формы персонифицированного учета на момент выпуска типовой конфигурации не были официально опубликованы и реализовывались по проектам нормативных актов ПФР"

----------


## Demidova83

Солнечная спасибо, правда придется теперь и ЗиК установить.

----------


## Alex5070

подскажите пожалуйста когда будет УСН с новым перс учетом?

----------


## Разработчик

30.06.10 Появилась зарплата для 7
05.07.10 Появился Налогоплательщик и УПП для 8
Так что ждем :)

----------


## MurZone

А кто-нибудь в курсах когда персонифицированный полявится в Бухгалтерии 7.7? В 515 релизе старые формы. Кстате не у кого не возникло проблем с автозаполнением РСВ в регламентированной отчетности?

----------


## Солнечная

РСВ заполняется просто. Правда, зависит от того, где вы ведете учет зп.
Если  в бухгалтерии же - все автоматом делается, только обратите внимание, если вы есн и св учитываете на одних счетах, то подкорректируйте оплату  в РСВ, т.к. январская оплата за декабрь - попадает только в 5 лист РСВ.
Если же вы зп учитываете в ЗиКе - сделайте расчет страховых взносов в ЗиКе (не в журнале, а в отчеты- налоговая отчетность, а затем сделайте выгрузку. ЗАПОМНИТЕ, куда выгружаете (по умолчанию выгружается в корневой каталог зик) В бухгалтерии же при заполнении РСВ не забудьте ставить галочку - заполняется по внешним данным -> заполнить -> по данным другой конфигурации, а затем выбирайте место выгрузки и ок -  будет вам счастье)

----------

